# New TC Northwest Explorer....



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

Well is it creating a little buzz so thought I would bring some of the buzz over here....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Didn't tell us much about it. Does it still have the QLA or did they finally make one that *Might shoot conicals*? I'm surprized the does it clean easy :shake: croud would like the black and blue too.

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

*Yooper*

It does have a QLA, and it suppose to shoot conicals just fine, all of my TC's do.

TC did have a problem with a run of Omega/Encore barrels but that has been fixed long ago.

The TC Hawkens all have QLA now, have for several years and they shoot conicals well along with the TC Black Diamonds and BD XR's.


----------

